# 4-3-08 report



## shamoo (Apr 3, 2008)

Wanted to hit a different spot today, since Mr.DocWatson lives close by I gave him a little shout out, unfortuniately he had a prior committment and couldnt make it, he didnt miss much, got the big skunk. I did see something interesting as I was walking the trail a fellow and his wife were walking their dogs, 6 or 7 che-wa-wa's (dont know how to spell it) they saw me, stopped, stared, than came running at me, dude, they looked like those MeerKats, I just started laughing, anywho on my way home I stopped at a local pond and got this pickeral.


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 3, 2008)

nice pick, I havent caught one of them since I was a kid. What did u catch him on?


----------



## shamoo (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry my friend, got him on the baby 1-, dont remember the name of the color but it has a char body, rootbeer back and a black stripe down the rootbeer.


----------



## DocWatson (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice pickerel Shamoo !! Sorry I couldn't make it today. 

Obviously, my local lakes don't match up too well with your local pond. I've fished those lakes a few times and always got the skunk. If you fish there after June 1st you need a rake to clear the weeds out of the water to fish. :roll:


----------



## shamoo (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks Mr. Doc, There use to be big bass in them there ponds, unless they're hanging on someones wall


----------



## DocWatson (Apr 3, 2008)

They get a lot of pressure all summer. The lot always has cars in it morning, midday & evening. 

I fish a different local lake system most of the time. It hasn't been as productive since it was dredged out a few years back, but it still out produces those lakes.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice pickerel. How big do you think that one was? I'm going out for those slime darts tomorrow, weather permitting or not.


----------



## slim357 (Apr 4, 2008)

Looks like a nice sized fish but i cant really tell, as theres nothing of reference in the pic to compair it to.


----------



## shamoo (Apr 4, 2008)

Sorry slimy, next time I'll have some kind of reference :wink:


----------



## shamoo (Apr 4, 2008)

Mr. Fishin NJ, not wwma, I cant wait to hit that spot, its a bog in part of Warten State Forrest.


----------

